# hungary or tiawan?



## spoker (Feb 13, 2019)

dont know these very well says its got orig tires so they should say schwinn,is this a tiawan,or hungary,thats all the info i have right,she wants $125.00


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2019)

I had a Black one with those decals but it was a 5 speed. Didn't know where it was made but it was a POS. Made around 1990 I believe and the Hungarian factory was still being used then. They say the Taiwan bikes were better quality than the Hungarian bikes. I flipped that bike real quick.


----------



## spoker (Feb 13, 2019)

ok thanks 4 the info


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 13, 2019)

I have a yellow Hungarian Schwinn.  It says Made in Hungary and Heavy Duty.  It has stainless fenders.  This looks like a Taiwan bike.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 14, 2019)

I think the Taiwan bikes were made by Giant,The serial numbers began with the letter G


----------



## Deebo (Mar 30, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> I have a yellow Hungarian Schwinn.  It says Made in Hungary and Heavy Duty.  It has stainless fenders.  This looks like a Taiwan bike.



Is the chainguard rear mount located in the same place as this one? BTW what year is yours? This is said to have been a heavy duti. Asked the guy for the serial number but he said he's not home.


----------



## Deebo (Mar 30, 2019)

Sent these pics of the parts.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 30, 2019)

Deebo said:


> Sent these pics of the parts.
> View attachment 972813
> View attachment 972814




I know the later Heavy- Duti's, at least many of them, were made in Hungary. The imported bikes had that chain guard mounting tab on the seat stay. A Taiwan bike may have "Taiwan" cast on the crank.   lol


----------



## Deebo (Mar 30, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I know the later Heavy- Duti's, at least many of them, were made in Hungary. The imported bikes had that chain guard mounting tab on the seat stay. A Taiwan bike may have "Taiwan" cast on the crank.   lol


----------



## Deebo (Mar 30, 2019)

would the serial number help? im thinking its probably not a schwinn at all. vintage nor modern.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 30, 2019)

Deebo said:


> would the serial number help? im thinking its probably not a schwinn at all. vintage nor modern.




The serial won't help me but I'm guessing very late 80's or 90's. That red frame is just as much a Schwinn as this one. Same guard and guard mount. Look at the funky bend in the cantilever bars, truly unique for that halfa$$ look.  lol


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 30, 2019)

Depends. Murrays, Western Flyers, Rollfast/Wards and AMF types had different shaped if not smaller cantis and if they had a tank a Schwinn tank was probably the wrong size. THAT was true (maybe not King Size) from 193something to the day the frame they were just another Huffy.

But yeah I think that's a Schwinn. My yellow Heavy-Duti was maybe a '91 and only had a single top bar, no canti.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 31, 2019)

Deebo said:


> would the serial number help? im thinking its probably not a schwinn at all. vintage nor modern.




It might


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 31, 2019)

My  friend went to Hungary to set up Schwinn's computers.  According to No Hands, the rise and fall of Schwinn, Hungary was a disaster.  The bikes were  called refinery bikes because they were used for industry and also rental.  Mine was made in the 1990's.  Mississippi was not much better.  Then they found China.  Have your library buy you the book or go to Amazon.  My Hungarian was bought to put on a Whizzer.  The belly is big enough.


----------

